# Printer Cartridges



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you need any printer cartridges then here is the best supplier that I have found. Mention me, RLT Watches, if you contact them :

Infotone LTD

Jo Sinclair

Account Manager

Tel â€" 0800 026 8031

Fax â€" 01723 581 444

http://www.infotone.co.uk/

Email â€" [email protected]


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Careful Roy, commercial links you will have the mods after you !!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm allowed, I think.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm interesting, I followed the link to thier webpages.....they will not be getting my business for sure! One thing I cannot abide is "phone for latest prices" within listings.....out of principal it is a practice I never buy from suppliers who cannot be bothered or want to tie themselves down to a costing.

I have always found MX2 to be an excellent supplier of carts.

Best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fair enuff, my laser toner was much much cheaper than Viking though.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Here at work I am "forced" to order through Banner office supplies......I can never understand big business, even with a good deal cut with delivery etc the prices are around 30% more than I can buy from other suppliers....oh hang on....maybe it was the buyers holiday in the south of france that swung the deal?









Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

doesn't everyone just buy ink and refill them themselves ?
















for Mr. Taylor









The link is allowable but thinking your above the law is a def


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought for a moment Roy was changing his career









Get back to the bench


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> doesn't everyone just buy ink and refill them themselves ?


Nope, they never work as well after a refill. Also HP have there print heads in the cartridges, which are designed to last much longer than the original ink fill.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do a lot of colour printing but admitedly little where top quality is an issue (usually just family snaps). I had a Lexmark where the colour print cart was an extortinate price to replace and you could only refill it once or twice before the print head in the cart was knackered.

I got fed up with it and bought a cheap canon where the print head is seperate (the cost of the canon printer was only 3 times as much as one colour cart for the Lexmark). I've had the canon for about 3 years now and haven't bought a replacement cart for it at all.

I just bought cheap ink off ebay and have refilled when required and as far as is good enough for me the print quality is still excellent and I would say better than what the Lexmark on a genuine new cart was.

So saying "they never work as well after a refill" is, in my experience, incorrect.

The only hp printer I've had experience of leaked black ink and ruined a desk and carpet.


----------

